# Help wanted ASAP



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Looking for a helper to install floors and showers.must be able to lift 50lbs. Show up everyday a must. Good position for a fast learner. Experience in flooring a plus.pay every Friday. Jonathan 3342949848


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Goodluck Brother. I have all but quit looking!!!!


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

jaster said:


> Goodluck Brother. I have all but quit looking!!!!


I know I'm finding out there is no Skilled labor around down here. Guys don't want to learn a craft they can make 100k a year doing because they have to sweat AND LIFT SOMETGING HEAVY OCCASIONALLY.


----------



## rwatso3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Floorman1

Are you located in Pensacola or its outlying areas? I've been working with hardwood floors part-time, but haven't messed with tile yet, but willing and able to learn...


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Worked many years independent and then about 5 or so for DMI as a tile setter. Did the showers, beds and pans, ceramic, limestone, marble, etc. Met an excellent setter once, he had experience with 3-D laying. Looked good in his pics. But he'd 5-spot limestone, wanting to save time I guess? I've never 5-spotted my tile, it's not a good practice. 
Wish I still had my old portfolio. But that was a few years ago. Wouldn't mind doing it again, but probably too old now and forgot most of it? LOL, back in the day, doing bathrooms with the 1x1 (singles) before they came on the mesh. You'd buy boxes of them (1x1). Damn, I gotta be old. 
Lots of money in it, especially if you have a good helper to keep up. Good Luck on finding the right person(s).


----------

